# Giletti lascia La7. Ritorno in Rai?



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2021)

*Massimo Giletti*, durante la fine dell'ultima puntata di *Non è l'Arena* andata in onda ieri su La7, ha detto le seguenti parole: "_*Questa è stata l&#8217;ultima puntata di Non è L&#8217;Arena. Sono stati quattro anni straordinari su La7.* Buona estate, ad maiora_". Parole che lasciano intendere un addio alla rete di Urbano Cairo ed anche ore prima, in collegamento con il TGLA7 di Enrico Mentana, aveva dichiarato: "_ultima puntata di quattro anni molto importanti vissuti a La7 in questi quattro anni_".

Cosa farà Giletti in futuro? *Probabile un ritorno in Rai*, visto che poco più di un mese fa si vociferava di un interessamento da parte di Viale Mazzini, precisamente *Rai 2 *attualmente diretta da Ludovico Di Meo (quota FDI), che vorrebbe l'approdo del giornalista e conduttore torinese per rinforzare il prime time del giovedì sera dove la seconda rete punta a fare un programma di informazione di destra, ma in questa stagione tutti i tentativi sono falliti sia in autunno con Seconda Linea condotto da Alessandro Giuli e Francesca Fagnani e durato poche puntate, che con Anni 20 di Francesca Parisella, in onda da marzo ed ultimamente spostato nella seconda serata del mercoledì sempre per flop di ascolti.

*Come riportato da Libero, Giletti è ad un passo dal ritorno in Rai. Il motivo? Il clima a La7 è teso, complice anche lo scontro tra il giornalista e Lilli Gruber (che ha recentemente impedito un'ospitata di Giletti a Otto e Mezzo perchè per lei sarebbe "troppo di destra"). Giletti è stato contattato dalla suddetta testata, ma non ha voluto commentare e si è limitato a dire "ho già detto tutto domenica sera durante la puntata".

La prossima destinazione di Massimo Giletti potrebbe essere il giovedì sera di Rai 2, in forte crisi di ascolti con i talk politici sperimentati nella stagione televisiva appena conclusa che non hanno superato il 3% di share.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Giugno 2021)

Barbara D'Urso senza luci e col ca


----------



## Andris (14 Giugno 2021)

non è tipo da andare a mediaset o satellite, per cui per esclusione direi RAI


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2021)

*Come riportato da Libero, Giletti è ad un passo dal ritorno in Rai. Il motivo? Il clima a La7 è teso, complice anche lo scontro tra il giornalista e Lilli Gruber (che ha recentemente impedito un'ospitata di Giletti a Otto e Mezzo perchè per lei sarebbe "troppo di destra"). Giletti è stato contattato dalla suddetta testata, ma non ha voluto commentare e si è limitato a dire "ho già detto tutto domenica sera durante la puntata".

La prossima destinazione di Massimo Giletti potrebbe essere il giovedì sera di Rai 2, in forte crisi di ascolti con i talk politici sperimentati che non hanno superato il 3% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2360928 ha scritto:


> *Massimo Giletti*, durante la fine dell'ultima puntata di *Non è l'Arena* andata in onda ieri su La7, ha detto le seguenti parole: "_*Questa è stata l&#8217;ultima puntata di Non è L&#8217;Arena. Sono stati quattro anni straordinari su La7.* Buona estate, ad maiora_". Parole che lasciano intendere un addio alla rete di Urbano Cairo ed anche ore prima, in collegamento con il TGLA7 di Enrico Mentana, aveva dichiarato: "_ultima puntata di quattro anni molto importanti vissuti a La7 in questi quattro anni_".
> 
> Cosa farà Giletti in futuro? *Probabile un ritorno in Rai*, visto che poco più di un mese fa si vociferava di un interessamento da parte di Viale Mazzini, precisamente *Rai 2 *attualmente diretta da Ludovico Di Meo (quota FDI), che vorrebbe l'approdo del giornalista e conduttore torinese per rinforzare il prime time del giovedì sera dove la seconda rete punta a fare un programma di informazione di destra, ma in questa stagione tutti i tentativi sono falliti sia in autunno con Seconda Linea condotto da Alessandro Giuli e Francesca Fagnani e durato poche puntate, che con Anni 20 di Francesca Parisella, in onda da marzo ed ultimamente spostato nella seconda serata del mercoledì sempre per flop di ascolti.
> 
> ...


Mah. Non escludo che alla fine possa restare a La7 e che alla fine siano solo parole per mettere le cose in chiaro. Ricordiamo che prima di lui, La7 la domenica sera se faceva il 3% era un miracolo mentre ora supera abbondantemente il 6%. 

Anche alla Rai faceva questi discorsi per essere accontentato perchè all'epoca voleva più prime serate e poi decise di rimanere, solo che poi Orfeo gli ha chiuso L'Arena costringendolo ad andare via. 

Andare in questa Rai, con tutti questi continui cambi di direzione causa cambi di governo, già è tanto se riuscirà a lavorare la metà degli anni che si è fatto a La7. Dovrebbe farsi fare un contratto blindato come fecero con Fazio, che è vero che è stato declassato da Rai 1 a Rai 3, ma grazie a ciò ha impedito di essere cacciato dall'azienda dalla Lega quando era al governo con il M5S.


----------

